# Beau's weight mystery solved..........



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL, its a man thing Carol ...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Carol...hon....sweetie...he's a man. That pretty much sums it all up. 

You should have kept the bag and cooked him up a nice souffle a la Pedigree tomorrow night.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow! That's pretty crazy. Does he think the dogs will like him better if he gives them food they prefer?!? What's that about? You must be so frustrated. Especially if hubby knew you were trying to figure out why Beau was having weight problems.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would like to be in his corner on this one cause he is a fellow man species. But I can't KIll him!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

No wonder poor Beau didn't loose any weight , kill him...LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess he figures the weekends are like boy's night out.......all the beer, pizza, and garbage you want to eat! 

Tell him that if he doesn't stop it........he'll be eating it for dinner, since it's such great stuff!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't even know what to say to this.... if you do kill him, though, it could be considered justifiable homicide. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Well today I solved Beau's weight mystery. When I went into the spare bedroom today. While I was in there looking for our spare radio, since I was doing project in the garage. I noticed the corner of the mattress coming off the frame. Fixed that and when I did, I found a bag of dog food in the corner hidden under a pillow.
> WHERE DID THIS COME FROM?????? It is not a brand I buy or would ever buy. It was a bag of Pedigree. :yuck: So I went back and thought did anyone come over here and visit with their dog? No. So then I was thinking Tim's marine buddies came by for a couple of days maybe they left it. But why would they have it?
> So I threw it away. And when hubby got home, he says "oh I see you saw my bag of weekend dog food. He usually feeds them on the weekends so I can sleep in. And has been feeding them this crap. No wonder Bama hasnt wanted to eat his good expensive food. NO WONDER BEAU HASNT BEEN LOSING WEIGHT. And he was smiling while he said it. I asked him why would you feed them this dogfood. You know it isnt good for them. He said it is like a junkfood for dogs and they get a treat on the weekend.
> SO CAN I KILL HIM NOW!!!!! I was even going to take Beau back to the vet to get another complete workup because I was so frustrated. I guess he thinks that money grows on trees. :doh: So after a discussion he says now he wont do it anymore. But I am going to be looking for any hidden food. Whey would he do this? I just dont know.


Carol, i think our DH need to meet. John thinks a Crystal burger is on Roxy's diet, it makes her happy and thats all John thinks about Denise


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

So, should we be looking in the newspaper tomorrow for your DH obituary? LOL I couldn't agree more with the other ladies that is a man for ya, can't live with them can't shoot them., heck you can't even give them away. No offense GRF guys.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, if that was my DH, he'd already be dead, and boatloads of my friends would be appearing in court as character witnesses! Seriously, this is about your dogs' health, and he's screwing around with "the boys need junk food to make them happy" crap. I'd be having a large "come to Jesus" meeting right about now....


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess its good that me and my lady are BOTH very much concerned about Prince in general. He's HEALTHY (59lbs). EVERYONE thinks he's too skinny. Vet said 2 more lbs (said that at 58) would be perfect. We're feeding him 3.5 cups/day now. I don't want a fat dog


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

pdhaudio83 said:


> I guess its good that me and my lady are BOTH very much concerned about Prince in general. He's HEALTHY (59lbs). EVERYONE thinks he's too skinny. Vet said 2 more lbs (said that at 58) would be perfect. We're feeding him 3.5 cups/day now. I don't want a fat dog


What a breath of fresh air, see its not a man thing. 

Sorry to hear this Carol I know how hard you have been working to bring his weight down. Punish DH good. On the bright side you should start seeing some results now.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Carol and i hope you did shout at him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have always given all my dogs a treat but if they get a treat i cut back on something else or the treat they get is fresh cooked turkey or Chicken.
Lets see if Beau can now be slimmer of the month.


Maggie


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess no more sleeping in on the weekends for you........LOL


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG! That's terrible! But I can't advocate murder. You might need him for something else... like cleaning the gutters. :

WHY do men do these things sometimes? I think my hubby does that kind of stuff to 'secretly rebel' and feel like HE has some control over something that maybe he didn't agree with (the food chocie). 

Well, actually, my hubby is really good about following our Goldens' diets... but he does give bits of HIS food at times... and wouldn't you know? EVERY time he has a cracker or whatever they practically climb on him to get some. THey don't do that to me b/c I don't feed them like that!!!

It's so hard if everyone in the house isn't ON BOARD. Carol, is hubby on board now? Did you have to take a board to his head to accomplish getting him on board??? LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hand him your next Vet bill, Carol!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang...I'll shoot him for ya'-but you have to dig the hole!

Why do men do this? my DH gives Layla little bits of everything, now she thinks she gets little bits of everything we have...makes me so angry!

Can't wait to see new pics of Beau soon-he's gonna look (and feel!) so great!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The fact he tried to hide the food is evidence that he knew it would make you mad!

I feel your pain. Any time I have to go out of town for business, my son and husband feed the dogs well over their normal amount. They say it's because it looks like too little of a serving. Thank goodness it only happens over weekends occasionally, so I can undo the damage in a week.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! This is better insight into the feminine mind than reading Cosmo. This is gonna save me some money. I'm cancelling my subscription.

dg


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Not only did he feed them something he shouldn't have, he HID the food where it could draw bugs.......:doh::doh::doh:

Buy some healthy treats (or mix up some veggies and put them in a treat bowl in the refrigerator) and put him in charge of those...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

This is terrible Carol! But you know...others have said he's a man...and he'll do what he darn well pleases! 

At least you figured out the mystery....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

At first I thought you were going to say that Beau had found the bag and had been sneaking food from it...LOL! 

This situation is sort of like when husband's feed human kids junk food when mom is not around. I remember an episode of the Cosby Show where Cliff was downstairs eating a high calorie meal and he had set his son as _look-out _in case his wife found him eating it....LOL!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know whether to laugh or help you bury the body. LOL.

I'm sure he meant well, and just wasn't thinking. Hopefully DH learned his lesson and will not feed Beau ONLY what he's supposed to get, and the right quantity, then the weight will come off and you can laugh about this?

Angie


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Do you think that had anything to do with your dogs being sick and throwing up a few weeks ago??

Amazing what people will do


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is strange thinking on DH's part, since it's a health issue more than anything. Glad you solved the mystery!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

How about setting out the Saturday rations in closed containers on the cupboard? Then there will be no "mistakes" about the amount or type. It might be helpful to explain in exructiating detail, which body parts you will damage and in what order, if he does not comply.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow. I'm not really sure what to say to that. Boy, you had to be FUMING! 
But like others have said - he's a man. I'm convinced that they're just wired differently. They think they're spoiling the dog, doing something good, sharing a little 'secret moment' or whatever and they don't understand the ramifications. 
I had it out with my dad for the same reason, though it wasn't nearly as bad as what you're dealing with. He had come over to visit and I caught him trying to sneak Riley a WHOLE frosted sugar cookie from the 'human' cookie jar. Ugh!! And he knew that we're trying to watch Riley's weight and knew that I'd be furious. He did it anyway, thinking he was spoiling him and giving him a little treat that his mean old mommy wouldn't let him have. I found out that it wasn't the first time, either. I told him, very calmly, "When he has to have hip surgery, just remember that you contributed." That drove it home for him and he hasn't done it since.

But if your DH does it again, I'll volunteer to help you hide the body.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well when we were having our "discussion" last night. He said to me "well they like to eat it" and i said "well they like to eat poop sometimes too but it doesnt mean its good for them" and "that food is like them eating poop it is pure crap." He got the hint after that. But I will be checking the house from now on. 

It is kind of hard to really chew him out after the next words out of his mouth was "they laid off the other guy he worked with today so now I am in charge of building 18 5,000 square ft custom homes." The other guy is married with three kids and a wife that has never worked and a brand new home. So he is the last man left standing in his subdivision. He is angry that his friend was let go and feels guilty but also feels good that at least they think enough of him to keep him.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Carraig said:


> How about setting out the Saturday rations in closed containers on the cupboard? Then there will be no "mistakes" about the amount or type. It might be helpful to explain in exructiating detail, which body parts you will damage and in what order, if he does not comply.


I'm to cheap to order premeasured food (like from smartpaks) so I went to Sam's club & bought a mega box of ziplock bags. now when I get a new bag of dog food I spend some time measuring it out in the baggies & putting it in bins. We have a dinner bin & a breakfast bin. The breakfast baggies have her glucosamine pill in them. That way-no matter who feeds her, she always gets the correct amount (and doesn't miss a pill) It is also very helpful when leaving for a long day or for a trip, just grab some bags & go!

I keep a large trash bin between the bins to throw the used bags in-it is only for the baggies. that way we don't waste them, just reuse each month.

Now since we have Blush I'm going to have to come up with a system for her food too:doh:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This sounds EXACTLY like something my hubby wuld do. He LOVES to eat and is probably 50 pounds over weight. He knows where every buffet is in American I think and it shows. Well, because HE eats so much he thinks the dogs need to eat a lot. I till him one LEVEL cup in the morning with a spoon of yogurt and a spoon of applesauce (he likes to feed them breakfast when he is home) and I feed them at night, dry and home cooked mixed. WELL, the cup i use to measure , the 1 cup mark is abut 1/3 or an inch below the top. He not only doesn't just fill it to the mark, he heaps it til is is fally out, giving them probably 1 1/23 cups instead of 1 level cup. I blew a gasket a him the other day (he is on vacation) about over feeding the dogs. he keeps telling me I don't feed them enought and I say if I was not feeding them enough, KayCee would not maintain within a pound of 67 pounds, and Honey actually needs to drop about 5 pounds--she is 72 pounds. If I was "sarving them" as he seems to think, they would be walking bones. MEN>


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> It is kind of hard to really chew him out after the next words out of his mouth was "they laid off the other guy he worked with today so now I am in charge of building 18 5,000 square ft custom homes." The other guy is married with three kids and a wife that has never worked and a brand new home. So he is the last man left standing in his subdivision. He is angry that his friend was let go and feels guilty but also feels good that at least they think enough of him to keep him.


That's right, change the subject . I am glad he didn't get laid off, but no more junk food right?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG. I cannot believe I just read that. After all your worries about Beau Tim had NO clue??? So nice to see the open communication between you two....my lord. I'm just shaking my head.....glad Beau will be back on track with the 'good' food now.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Wow... well I'm glad the mystery is solved!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Carol...hon....sweetie...he's a man. That pretty much sums it all up.
> 
> You should have kept the bag and cooked him up a nice souffle a la Pedigree tomorrow night.



Here Carol, this joke is for you 

A very traditional elderly woman was enjoying a good game of bridge with her girlfriends one evening. "Oh, no! I have to rush home and fix dinner for my husband! He's going to really ticked if it's not ready on time!" she exclaimed suddenly. 

When she got home, she realized that she didn't have enough time to go to the supermarket, and all she had in the cupboard was a wilted lettuce leaf, an egg, and a can of cat food. In a panic, she opened the can of cat food, stirred in the egg, and garnished it with the lettuce leaf just as her husband pulled up. 

She greeted her husband and then watched in horror as he sat down to his dinner. To her surprise, the husband really enjoyed his dinner. "Darling, this is the best dinner you have made for me in forty years of marriage. You can make this for me any old day." 

Needless to say, every bridge night from then on, the woman made her husband the same dish. She told her bridge cronies about it and they were all horrified. 

"You're going to kill him!" they exclaimed. 

Two months later, her husband died. 

The women were sitting around the table playing bridge when one of the cronies said, "You killed him! We told you that feeding him that cat food every week would do him in! How can you just sit there so calmly and play bridge knowing you murdered your husband?" 

The wife stoically replied, "I didn't kill him. He fell off the mantel while he was licking his butt."


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so glad that you solved the mystery! Husbands :doh::doh:

Hope he's got the picture now though and you can get Beau's diet and wight under control now.


Tiffany


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You really need to go back to training lessons from the start - for HUBBY. I wouldn't kill him though that would be too quick and not as painful as the tongue lashing, not as satisfying as seeing him squirm, and if he hasn't already - give him the blasted vets bill. If that doesn't bring him to heel, threaten him with the ultimate deterrant - castration!

Hugs for Beau for having to go through all the tests all because of a dumb man.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

All I can say is:doh::doh::no::no:
I could imagine how confused you were to find a hidden bag of dog food. I Have to admit, while I was reading your post I thought now, wait she isn't going to say Beau hid a bag of dog food, LOL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know whether that is the cutest "doggie-daddy" story I have ever heard or the worst case of diet sabotage ever...but tell your DH thanks for the smile.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> because HE eats so much he thinks the dogs need to eat a lot.
> 
> He not only doesn't just fill it to the mark, he heaps it til is is fally out, giving them probably 1 1/23 cups instead of 1 level cup.
> 
> he keeps telling me I don't feed them enough



OMG! I could have written all this except it is my son I'd be talking about, not my husband.


----------

